# 10 speed chain recommendation



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Snapped my chain today. Was cranking up a steep hill out of the saddle. Lost control of the bike, but fortunately I was along side my buddy and he kept me from going down.

It's listed as a "KMC X10 CP" on the spec page for the bike (Specialized S-Works Tricross). So looking at Performance's online catalog, they have a SRAM 1030 for about $37, and a SRAM 1071 for about $68. Other than being slightly lighter, it seems hard to justify the higher cost for the 1071. Anyone have experience with the chains and care to chime in? Other chains that I should consider? Thanks


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

There are no "bad" popular 10 speed chains, including the KMC. In fact, I'd say KMC is the nicest chain for the money, or maybe a Campy 10spd chain, with nothing wrong with Shimano, Wipperman or SRAM.

Your chain likely broke for a reason - I'd look into how it broke and what caused it (like incorrect installation).


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I would say a Dura Ace Chain. I know its a lot of money but its a really nice chain. SRAM chains are not the best. Campy Chains are amazing.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Kontact said:


> Your chain likely broke for a reason - I'd look into how it broke and what caused it (like incorrect installation).


Well, the chain only has about 2000 miles on it. The break occurred on an inner plate at the pin penetration. It didn't break at or near the master link, so it doesn't seem like an incorrect installation. It's the bike's original chain. I didn't think to save the broken link to send it off to a metallurgical lab for analysis, so I'll never know what the cause was, but I would guess it was IGSCC. Regardless of the cause, I'm going to replace the chain. I agree that it broke for a reason, but hey, it's just a chain. They break from time to time. This was my first ever chain break in over 25 years and over 100,000 miles. I keep my drive-train clean and lubed, and I'm concious to not ride with the chain extremely crossed. However, I have seen other riders break chains, so I always carry a chain tool and spare master-link just in case. It came in handy today.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like Wipperman and KMC. I agree that Campy chains are very good, but they don't use a master link so you would have the additional expense of an aftermarket piece if that is your preference. I have had very good results with SRAM 7 speed but, of course, 10 speed is a different matter and they had some serious failures a few years ago that might influence people's opinions. For what it is worth, I have read a few posts here that state that KMC makes the Shimano chains. A good solid KMC DX10SC version goes for about $27 at many places.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*duraace chain*



thebikingcello said:


> I would say a Dura Ace Chain. I know its a lot of money but its a really nice chain. SRAM chains are not the best. Campy Chains are amazing.


what do you mean "not the best"? shifting or chainlife?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Kmc*

I've been running them the last three or four years. Prior to that was using Wipperman and Campag. KMC's pretty good value and the newer version of their link, the last year or so, is pretty easy to use. All on Campag 10, Record/Chorus/Centaur.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

framesti said:


> what do you mean "not the best"? shifting or chainlife?


I find sram chains are a little bit noiser on a Shimano drivetrain but work fine. I like the DA chains paired with a KMC link. They are quiet and last a while.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I've installed quite a few of the new Ultegra and DA chains and find they way noisier than the KMC or Sram chains.


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

sram chain in noisy


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

there was ultegra 6700 defected chains. did this apply to duraace too? (same design?)


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

samh said:


> there was ultegra 6700 defected chains. did this apply to duraace too? (same design?)


I would not think so, the finishing of Dura Ace is different then ultegra chains. Dura Ace makes makes a really solid chain, when I need a new chain I'm getting a Dura Ace one


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The only issue with the DA chain was the connector link sold with the first of the 7900 chains. They never admited a problem but quietly went back to the connector pin on the 7900.


----------



## winstonw (Apr 27, 2011)

Shimano have never admitted Ultegra 6700s had an issue. But bike forums all over the world strongly suggest otherwise. The 6700 was also replaced with the 6701. The word is 6700s produced in 2009 had weak outer plates which would fracture. I recently had this failure in the original chain on my 2010 Trek Madone. 

I ordered another 6700 before I knew how common the fault was. But received the chain today and it is 6701. I've installed it with a KMC re-usable link. And will be taking the chain off monthly to clean in kerosene bath and inspect for loose pins and outer plate cracks. 

When researching good chains, the KMC X10SL was popular, and I intend to rotate one of these with the 6701. 

Keep in mind, many experienced riders replace chains every 5000km (3000m). 
If you have more expensive drive train components and frame, it is cheap insurance. 

Alternatively, it is a common view that chain failure is most usually due to poor gear change technique, often combined with dirty chain, worn cassette and chainrings. 
Cross chain, changing with excess tension, chain suck are all chain killers. 
There's some evidence higher cadence is easier on chains, as tension doesn't peak and ebb as significantly as for lower cadences. This variation in tension creates more friction.

Modern chains are overly dependent on the pin/outer plate connection, especially as the chain wears and pin/half bushing interfaces carry less of the tension. The lateral stress of poor gear changes severely compromises pin/outer plate connections. This is exacerbated by the additional friction of a dirty chain and load of worn links and cassette and chainring. 

Keeping your drive train in good condition is just as important as tyres imho.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't know much about chains but I always use Shimano Ultegra 6600 chains. In all honesty, there isn't really much difference between 105, Ultegra and Dura Ace except for a few polished parts. On the old 5600,6600 and 7800 chains, Shimano's website actually had all of them posted at the same weights. The new ones might be different from each other, but I doubt it.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

KMC DX10SC. Can be had for very cheap at a lot of places and works beautifully.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

fwiw, you can get top end sram, shimano or kmc chains from ebay sellers for ~$50. Some are a few bucks more or less.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Got my 7900 chain from Performance for 50.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Messed around with a lot of chains on my DA 7900 NeilPryde Alize and always find the 7900 chain seems to work best. 

Something about a no substitute Dura Ace group seems to work so well.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Unidirectional chains- does this make a noticeable improvement in front/rear shifting?


----------



## davesmithcwu (Jul 2, 2013)

*10sp Cycle chain*

I have always used Shimano chains, without issue. Until recently. From 8 to 9 and now 10; shaving those extra grams off has caused me some issues with my 6703 groupset. I had a couple of failures whilst climbing, I'm no slim-Jim and found the lateral movement with a triple set-up was causing the new hollow-pin chain to break at the connecting point. A mechanic at an Evans store recommended using a SRAM PowerLock connecting pin rather than the Shimano specific one, hey presto it worked!! I have been using this for nearly 3 years now without issue.


----------



## Papa Ado (Jan 5, 2012)

davesmithcwu said:


> I have always used Shimano chains, without issue. Until recently. From 8 to 9 and now 10; shaving those extra grams off has caused me some issues with my 6703 groupset. I had a couple of failures whilst climbing, I'm no slim-Jim and found the lateral movement with a triple set-up was causing the new hollow-pin chain to break at the connecting point. A mechanic at an Evans store recommended using a SRAM PowerLock connecting pin rather than the Shimano specific one, hey presto it worked!! I have been using this for nearly 3 years now without issue.


FYI, Shimano recommends using their older version CN6600 for Ultegra triples. CN5600 will also work fine. As these chains aren't directional, they work better with triple chainrings.


----------



## davesmithcwu (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply I wasn't aware of that at the time most unlike Shimano to recommend you spending less money. I did look at the tech docs and compatibility when it happened. No doubt many thousands of split chains worldwide brought about the advisory.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Posted in another thread. Well worth the read:


scottma said:


> Here is a test of 24 chains done by Tour Quarterly. Go to page 44
> www.tour-quarterly.com


I was about to go for a KMC gold for looks and quiet, but after reading this, it looks like Shimano 7901 or the latest version of the 105 chain is the way to go. Never liked Shimano's rivet system vs. a nice master link, but then again, the rivet is very easy to use and never had a problem with it failing.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> I find sram chains are a little bit noiser on a Shimano drivetrain but work fine. I like the DA chains paired with a KMC link. They are quiet and last a while.


am using the same ... :thumbsup: ... good so far ... 1000+ miles only though ...


----------



## oldbluejeans (Nov 14, 2002)

*Might be bad*



Kontact said:


> There are no "bad" popular 10 speed chains, including the KMC. In fact, I'd say KMC is the nicest chain for the money, or maybe a Campy 10spd chain, with nothing wrong with Shimano, Wipperman or SRAM.
> 
> Your chain likely broke for a reason - I'd look into how it broke and what caused it (like incorrect installation).



--------------------
In fact there ARE some bad chains, or at least there have been in the past. For one example go here Cozy Beehive: Shimano Ultegra Chain Failure

I personally have had problems in the past with Shimano Ult chains. I am guessing this has now been fixed and this situation no longer applies. Personally, as far as 10 speed chains go, I like the SRAM 1031 chains for the money. Not the lightest, but they work.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I use DA CN7801 and it works great with an Ultegra 6700 setup. I buy them for about $42.00 on Amazon. I have about 2800 miles on the current one and it currently has zero stretch over 12", so it still has a lot of life left.


----------

